# Images not displaying in some threads.



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2017)

I've noticed tonight that some images in some threads are not showing, just an jpg icon in a rectangular box being visible, whilst other images are fine.
Robert has suggested that this is an external 'overload' problem, and should rectify itself, but I thought I'd mention it, just in case.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2017)

I thought it was just a slow download at my end but I guess not. Hope it does fix itself.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2017)

Robert mentioned a problem with an 'Amazon' service, and I've just seen this on the BBC News, where the Amazon 'Cloud' service has had problems in the USA, causing some web sites to be affected.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2017)

It's all a big fog to me.......


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2017)

Head in the clouds stuff to me ..........


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

Amazon's S3 service is one of the largest content and service providers on the internet. Their being down is causing issues with Netflix and anyone else that hosts their servers or content there. For all I know HorseUSA could be using their cloud services to host part or all of our site? And to be accurate Amazon is not down just experience far higher than normal error rates this is why the results appear to come and go.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2017)

Im wondering if the pics will come back or of we have to reload them?


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 1, 2017)

If they are not back by now I would say edit the original post, delete the lost pics and reload them. The nature of the outage was such that data was lost in both directions so not only did we not see pics that were there, some pics were not successfully uploaded either.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2017)

Not seeing pics that were there?
This sounds suspiciously like the 'Colour pics for a model...' thread !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 1, 2017)

Could be related to my scotch intake as well... but I would rather blame it on Amazon. Yep thats my story and *burp* I am unanimous in that!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Mar 1, 2017)

Guys... 

Noticed the same too tonight, so hope the problem has been sorted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2017)

Same. Paul added some book photos and all I see is a j-peg symbol. I have noticed though that these do usually show up


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)

I have checked on that. For some reason the attachment that couldn't be displayed, was damaged. Although the forum system showed it in the edition window as uploaded it couldn't be displayed while being invalid. Well, if there is still a such attachment damaged please all posters for reloading of them. Interesting is that it hit not the entire daily attachment but partially the one posted in a short period only. At the moment all seems to work fine.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 2, 2017)

Those images were likely munged during upload while Amazon was doing battle with their servers. In those cases delete and re upload is the only solution.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2017)

It will partly depend on whether they are on an external server or not too...


----------



## A4K (Mar 3, 2017)

You guys know nothing about computers. It's 'cos the thingamajig came loose from the central hoodacky causing the whatsitsname to overheat and create tension in the tipofmytongue server. That's why!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

Utter nonsense !
It's due to the gizmo behind the furtlewanger not bushing with the doodah on the grommet grabber - everyone should know that !
Or maybe there's a gas leak .................


----------



## A4K (Mar 3, 2017)

...or they're not drinking the good stuff like we are Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

That could be it !
Er ... do computers drink?
I know they lie, spell thing incorrectly, and are often dyslexic ..............


----------



## A4K (Mar 3, 2017)

How true is that..! Especially touch screen and Android systems... Maybe that's WHY we need to drink...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

No way can I use a touch screen, especially on an 'i phone', due to my knackered fingers.
In fact, it could be downright dangerous - I'd probably end up launching an ICBM from somewhere to God knows where !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> That could be it !
> Er ... do computers drink? ..............



Only these liquid cooled ones Terry. 

BTW.. it is not fault of computers. Just there hasn't been born a programmer yet who could write a computer program that would be idiot-proof at 100%. There can be always found an user who hits a such combination of keys causing a system/program crash..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

Saw a bug report from Microsoft once, the title was: "Holding the F1 Key down for 11 hours causes system error." I remember thinking someone got paid to do that! As a corollary we received a report on one of our programs crashing after a user performed a certain set of actions. The programmer in charge of that area said to tell the users not to do that again. Problem solved.


----------

